# Fishlake 02/05



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Hit Fishlake again this morning. I fished it from about 8:00 to noon. The ice is snow free
and very slick. I wish I would have had some metal studs for my shoes or something 
because it was dangerous. I fished the south side, I was using a white jig tipped with a little bit of perch meat and I was fishing off the bottom. I had 3 holes drilled in about 20-25 feet of water 50 yards apart, and I rotated through those holes. When the fishing got slow in one hole I moved to the next one. It seemed to work fairly well, I caught about 15 trout: 10 splake, and 5 rainbows. The rainbows I caught were all about 16 inches and fat, a lot healthier than the splake. 
It was very windy, Gusts up to 40 or 50 mph I'm guessing. The wind was strong enough at times to push me around while I was sitting on my bucket. There were several chairs and sleds taken by the wind and some poor soul lost his ice fishing tent.
Bring a power auger if you plan on hitting Fishlake in the near future, the ice was 17 inches thick and it was a chore to drill a hole with a hand auger.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I lost my ice fishing tent bag saturday!!!! and a couple other things!! couldn't believe how bad it was, blew me for 200 yards on that slick ice, thought I was gonna die!! it was a mess trying to keep the tent staked down.. we did ok, had an underwater panning camera that I just got, that was fun. set it on the chair outside the tent and it was 300 yards out on the lake, I went running for that thing!


----------



## Quinn22 (Feb 8, 2011)

Utahgolf, I was at Fishlake on Saturday fishing the east side when a Quickfish 6, red tent bag came flying by. We grabbed it. When we finished fishing about noon went around and visited every Quickfish tent we could see. Didn't find anyone who claimed it, so we left it at Lakeside Resort. Hopefully this is your tent bag and you now know where to find it.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Quinn22 said:


> Utahgolf, I was at Fishlake on Saturday fishing the east side when a Quickfish 6, red tent bag came flying by. We grabbed it. When we finished fishing about noon went around and visited every Quickfish tent we could see. Didn't find anyone who claimed it, so we left it at Lakeside Resort. Hopefully this is your tent bag and you now know where to find it.


Good on ya.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats probably it! appreciate you grabbing it! I don't think I'll be making it down there again this year so someone will have an extra bag if they want it. can't believe that wind and clear ice combo, my arms and butt still hurt from falling.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You may try to get a forum member to pick it up for you, when they fish there.
Post it up and see what happens.
I'd bet you will get it back.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my tent says quick fish 3, but I bought the last display model at sportsmans, maybe the bag was different, all I know is mine was a red quickfish bag that went on a long ride.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Goldenrod and I put in some time at Fish Lake a short time on Friday evening, when the fishing was SLOW. Started out early on Saturday and you are right about that wind. We were placing bets on the 5 gallons buckets blowing up and down the lake. We thought about sliding frozen perch across the lake to see who could send a perch the farthest. Perch at 15 feet in the weeds, after the perch died down the splake moved in to the 15-20 foot range. Bows were suspended between 12 to 20 feet in about 30 feet of water. We were fishing off the west shore between Lakeside resort and the Lodge. Sunday the wind was worse than Saturday. The snow was blowing a lot more violently. Anyway, we brought home 5 rainbows, 2 splake and 12 perch. This is our first trip on the ice at Fish Lake. I know that we will repeat. It is a rugged and beautiful lake.

[attachment=0:biff5s3a]fishlake2_0211.jpg[/attachment:biff5s3a]
Sorry about the bag. My tent is a black one and the bag blew down to the south end of the lake. I walked down and picked it up and walked back to the tent. We were between the lodge and Lakeside Resort. FYI. If you have four guys those cabins at Lakeside are a sweet setup. Full kitchen, bath, well heated. Very comfy after a brutal day of wind on the lake.
Sorry no pics of the fish.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

just curious does the wind always blow on fish lake or was it just that weekend? im headed down this weekend so just wondering.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

sunshine12 said:


> just curious does the wind always blow on fish lake or was it just that weekend? im headed down this weekend so just wondering.


A quick check of the weather forecast should help. (no, the wind doesn't always blow -- Fish Lake is not some geographic / weather anomaly). Winds shouldn't be an issue like they were last week -- when the jetstream was located directly over the central portion of the state.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks PBH dont know if you was being a smart [email protected]@ or not but thanks


----------

